
New Triplebyte Founder Roles: Ammon – CEO, Harj – Chairman - Harj
https://triplebyte.com/blog/new-triplebyte-founder-roles-ammon-ceo-harj-chairman
======
Harj
I've been founding and investing in startups for over a decade now, so I know
that founder transitions are inevitable as a company grows. This is one of the
instances where having "startup experience" helped me a lot with thinking
through the different options and picking the right one. I'd be happy to talk
with anyone who is thinking through their role as a founder.

